

Apple relaxes restrictions for iPhone, iPad app developers - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2010-09-09-apple-apps_N.htm

======
devmonk
I credit Android partially for this. Without Android's success, would Apple
have had much of a business reason to relax their rules?

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Let me see... what about an antitrust investigation?

\- <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20013263-37.html>

\- [http://www.intomobile.com/2010/08/10/eu-joins-ftc-apple-
inve...](http://www.intomobile.com/2010/08/10/eu-joins-ftc-apple-
investigation-over-flash/)

And Apple removed even the restriction it imposes to advertisement (again, FTC
may be a good reason for this):

\- [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-11/ftc-said-to-
prepare...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-11/ftc-said-to-prepare-
antitrust-review-of-apple-in-market-for-mobile-ads.html)

